# Got IBEW interview!



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok im pretty happy right now, I passed the test and got my interview next month on the 8th.

I want you guys to critique my dress code for the interview, the letter I received says casual, IE: sneakers, jeans, t-shirt. 

I understand casual is fine, however, I want to dress a step up from casual. 

What I am going to wear is: nice brand new jeans (well fitting, not tight, not baggy) nice new leather belt, my boots (polished and cleaned) short sleeve button shirt blue with a tie.

Also any tips are appreciated. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

A general rule for interviews is to dress just 1 step above the job you hope to get. They're looking for future Electricians afterall.

Only nerds wear short sleeved shirts with ties, wear a long sleeve shirt with a subtle pattern like small checks or small stripes with the sleeves rolled up to the middle of your forearms with an undershirt if your a hairy bastard, no tie. 

Wear a fresh dark pair of jeans or moleskins, don't overdo the polish on the boots, just make them look clean.

The trick is to make it look casual and relaxed but still smart looking, you don't want to be a slob in a tee shirt but also not looking like a ******** frat boy in khaki trousers and a blue shirt.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Lose the part about the tie and you are good to go


----------



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey what local do you have an interview with? I have an interview in San bernardino next week


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd go with khaki pants and a nice polo. Stay away from the sneakers; dress shoes but not as formal would be good. Don't forget to cover up the prison tats. Good luck!


----------



## davz203 (Jul 31, 2012)

*When did you get your response*



chuckrod said:


> Ok im pretty happy right now, I passed the test and got my interview next month on the 8th.
> 
> I want you guys to critique my dress code for the interview, the letter I received says casual, IE: sneakers, jeans, t-shirt.
> 
> ...



I just took the aptitude test 3 weeks ago. I was just wondering if you could tell me how long it took for you to get your test results and know you passed?


----------



## Colorado (Jul 4, 2012)

When I went to my interview about a month ago I wore a subtle pattern tie, nice long sleeve shirt, black dress pants and nice shoes. At the end of the interview as I was leaving the room they stopped me and said "Thank you for wearing a tie. you look good" I then got a call the next day. 

I thought it was a little odd as I have never been complemented on what I wore to an interview before. 

Some people just had a polo another guy looked like he was going for a lawyers position at a major firm.

Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Colorado said:


> When I went to my interview about a month ago I wore a subtle pattern tie, nice long sleeve shirt, black dress pants and nice shoes. At the end of the interview as I was leaving the room they stopped me and said "Thank you for wearing a tie. you look good" I then got a call the next day.
> 
> I thought it was a little odd as I have never been complemented on what I wore to an interview before.
> 
> ...


Some guys show up in their Pajamas and Pampers ..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chuckrod said:


> Ok im pretty happy right now, I passed the test and got my interview next month on the 8th.
> 
> I want you guys to critique my dress code for the interview, the letter I received says casual, IE: sneakers, jeans, t-shirt.
> 
> ...


The way you said will make them happy Good luck..:thumbup:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

*con·grat·u·la·tions :thumbsup:*


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

congrats :thumbsup:
how was the test?


----------



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

The test results arrived just about a month after I took it. The locals are 440/477, I took the test in San Bernardino. 

The test was pretty simple, 2nd year high school math, square roots, fractions, simple formulas, graphs, patterns, and a few word problems. The English section was super easy, I am positive I aced that part. Read 4-5 paragraph sections then answer questions based off of what you read. These are simple reading comprehension and the answers are in the essays, they will try to trick you with these, as some questions look right, so you got to choose the true answer to the question. 

Test took about 2 hours total, I had just about enough time in the English section, I had to rush towards the end of the math. 10 minute break inbetween the two.


----------



## Gsrspeed (Jun 8, 2012)

I had my interview last month in LA. Local 11. I dressed with a nice long sleeve shirt a tie slacks and nice shoes. There were about 9 other guys there for an interview and they all dressed up too except for like two didnt have ties. You want to stand out so dress up. Shave and clip your nails. I just had my drug test two days ago and start boot camp on monday. Good luck to you....


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Dressing nice is important, but how you answer the questions is way more so. Google "electrician talk apprenticeship interview" and just read as much as you can. They are going to want to know if you have any kind of leadershp and problem solving skills, if you are willing to work hard, and if you are in this for the long haul.
When I had my interview I was given a pamphlet on how they wanted questions answered. Something along the lines of 1. explain situation 2. how you dealt with the situation, and 3. the result. (it's been awhile I think it was something like that)
Think of as many situations in which you accomplished something, work related or otherwise, and try to use those.


----------



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got back from my interview, I feel as it went well. And I think I dressed appropriately. Some of the other applicants had their shirts untucked, earings, guages, and just sloppy looking. 

Interview took about 10 minutes, they asked none of the questions I thought they would. 

They asked me in essence about a difficult situation (which is the only question I thought they would ask) about my transportation and if it were reliable, If I was willing to travel, about my experience (or lack thereof) schooling, and if I was ready to make a 5 year commitment, and where I see myself in 10 years. 

At the end of the interview the lead guy said thanks, good interview.

I think I did well, I was instructed to call in two weeks.


----------



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

I have mine tomorrow. How many interviews did they do? Any idea how many apprentices they're hiring?


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

chuckrod said:


> Just got back from my interview, I feel as it went well. And I think I dressed appropriately. Some of the other applicants had their shirts untucked, earings, guages, and just sloppy looking.
> 
> Interview took about 10 minutes, they asked none of the questions I thought they would.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: congrats


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Some guys show up in their Pajamas and Pampers ..:laughing:


thats ABC, Harry:whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats Chuck!!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations, But a tie and short sleeve shirt NEVER cut it unless you work for the federal government.


----------

